# Could someone tell me if my 5 year old is a boy or a girl :) [Russian tortoise]



## NeekoBe (Mar 11, 2021)

As title says, I've asked this before but people told me he/she was way too small to accurately tell. HE/She has grown a TON since (nearing 0.5KG).And I was hoping it would be different now :

I *think* it is a male because :

* Extremely aggressive to other tortoises : cannot be kept with other tortoises, even when she was like 1-2 years old she would attack/ bob his/her head at tortoises FAR larger.
* Head bobbing (I heard this is like a mating call/ display of dominance).
* Even though the shell shape says female, the tail seems a tad too long, also sometimes walks with tail tucked to the side.

However, last time my vet says he thinks its looking more like a female so...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 11, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> As title says, I've asked this before but people told me he/she was way too small to accurately tell. HE/She has grown a TON since (nearing 0.5KG).And I was hoping it would be different now :
> 
> I *think* it is a male because :
> 
> ...


Female Imo


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 11, 2021)

Agree with @Toddrickfl1 looks female.


----------



## NeekoBe (Mar 11, 2021)

Really?

That actually makes me really happy but I can't believe I was so wrong 

Thanks a ton!

P.S: if this is how aggressive females can be, I don't want to imagine what mature males will do...


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 11, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> Really?
> 
> That actually makes me really happy but I can't believe I was so wrong
> 
> ...


I believe Russians are the most aggressive of tortoises, pound for pound!!


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 11, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> I believe Russians are the most aggressive of tortoises, pound for pound!!


My male russian is so aggressive! He shows me who's boss.
You can also see it in his face xD


----------



## NeekoBe (Mar 11, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> My male russian is so aggressive! He shows me who's boss.



Im unsure if she can't tell the difference between my fingers and carrots, but what I CAN tell you she will rush over and bite my fingers given the chance. Once bitten she does NOT let go  (and yes, it hurts)


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 11, 2021)

That’s adorable but probably scary at the same time!! Ahaha
My guy will never bite me if I put my fingers out. He will sniff and ignore.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 11, 2021)

My male enjoys humping his flower pot while staring at me. It is very unnerving!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 11, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> My male enjoys humping his flower pot while staring at me. It is very unnerving!


Stop walking around the yard in lingerie


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 11, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> My male enjoys humping his flower pot while staring at me. It is very unnerving!


Omg!


----------



## Jan A (Mar 11, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> My male enjoys humping his flower pot while staring at me. It is very unnerving!


Are you sure he isn't looking for pointers or critiques?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 11, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Are you sure he isn't looking for pointers or critiques?


?


----------



## AgataP (Mar 11, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> Im unsure if she can't tell the difference between my fingers and carrots, but what I CAN tell you she will rush over and bite my fingers given the chance. Once bitten she does NOT let go  (and yes, it hurts)



Ha when I use to had a Russian tortoise as a kid he would do the same. See the lettuce I was holding on to but go for the finger first and just chomp on it and I had to shake him off. They are crazy little monsters.


----------



## NeekoBe (Mar 12, 2021)

AgataP said:


> Ha when I use to had a Russian tortoise as a kid he would do the same. See the lettuce I was holding on to but go for the finger first and just chomp on it and I had to shake him off. They are crazy little monsters.



Glad to hear its not just mine :')

It started with just biting my fingers at the end of a lettuce when i was hand feeding (not sure if it's a thing you should do with tortoises, but both me and the tortoise seem to enjoy it so ).

Then I put my hand out so she would come over for scratches and she just ran over and bit me, even did the paw push thing they do when trying to rip salad in half to my hand :').

I'm going to assume she had mistaken me for food, and I do not have an actual bloodthirsty tortoise.

Very cute but id lie if I said it didn't hurt at least a little bit.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 12, 2021)

Mine will also tuck its head and shell ram my hand. I am so glad my Leopard will not be like that. Imagine a randy big a$$ sulcata--- I think @Yvonne G has one of those!


----------



## LyndaAnna (Mar 12, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Mine will also tuck its head and shell ram my hand. I am so glad my Leopard will not be like that. Imagine a randy big a$$ sulcata--- I think @Yvonne G has one of those!


My male Hermanii does that, too and will bite if I keep my fingers in the way but only when he's in the 'mood' I've been having a giggle at everyone's responses.


----------



## Farcryjj (Mar 12, 2021)

My Russian would never do that. She is gentle and shy. LOL. Although pretty big for her age, I think. She's 4 years and a half, at 820g now.


----------



## keithsf (Mar 12, 2021)

I’d say female, and needs her claws filed.


----------



## tortlvr (Mar 12, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Mine will also tuck its head and shell ram my hand. I am so glad my Leopard will not be like that. Imagine a randy big a$$ sulcata--- I think @Yvonne G has one of those!


My 90 lb male sulcata will ram my ankles and especially when he can pin me against a wall. I have to be very watchful bc he can be a silent stalker. I've been knocked off my feet before. At least he's not a biter.


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m enjoying this thread! ?
AND it reinforces that I was right in my selection of a known female Hermanns from a breeder on the forum! My Elsa is gentle and serene: she is my guru.❤
I could NOT deal with an aggressive tortoise of ANY size!!! (yes, I'm a chicken!)


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 12, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> Im unsure if she can't tell the difference between my fingers and carrots, but what I CAN tell you she will rush over and bite my fingers given the chance. Once bitten she does NOT let go  (and yes, it hurts)


Hand feeding is a very bad habit to get into. I have also been bitten, by Sulcata, the pain is intense and you are right they don't let go. You should use tongs...think about this...your neighbor came over to show her granddaughter the tortoises. So the little girl, 3 years old, is wandering around looking at the torts and 1, the hand fed male tortoise rushed over to get whatever treat, and he grabbed a hold of her tiny hand...


----------



## ManAlive85 (Mar 12, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop walking around the yard in lingerie



This reply didn’t get the credit it deserved ???


----------



## NeekoBe (Mar 12, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Hand feeding is a very bad habit to get into. I have also been bitten, by Sulcata, the pain is intense and you are right they don't let go. You should use tongs...think about this...your neighbor came over to show her granddaughter the tortoises. So the little girl, 3 years old, is wandering around looking at the torts and 1, the hand fed male tortoise rushed over to get whatever treat, and he grabbed a hold of her tiny hand...




Jesus christ thats insane... A sulcata is still different than this but still..




keithsf said:


> I’d say female, and *needs her claws filed.*



Really?  she doesn't seem to have any issues walking around but i'll look into it thanks!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 12, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> I believe Russians are the most aggressive of tortoises, pound for pound!!


My Russian chased a sulcuta that I was babysitting. Mean little bugger!


----------



## Dcatalano (Mar 12, 2021)

My Russian likes hanging out with me when he’s soaking. Otherwise he tucks in or scrambles away. He hasn’t tried to bite but I keep my fingers out of the way!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 12, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> As title says, I've asked this before but people told me he/she was way too small to accurately tell. HE/She has grown a TON since (nearing 0.5KG).And I was hoping it would be different now :
> 
> I *think* it is a male because :
> 
> ...


Haven't got bit yet but I get rammed often


----------



## NeekoBe (Mar 12, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Haven't got bit yet but I get rammed often



IS that u? thats hillarious 




Dcatalano said:


> My Russian likes hanging out with me when he’s soaking. Otherwise he tucks in or scrambles away. He hasn’t tried to bite but I keep my fingers out of the way!




Omg what a cutie, He doesn't look mean at all 





Snoopy’s mom said:


> My Russian chased a sulcuta that I was babysitting. Mean little bugger!



We used to have a tortoise that was about 2x her size (also russian) surely enough she would chase and bite her... had to separate.

I have two babies now, one 100Gr one 200Gr. The 100Gr one won't leave the 200 Gr alone :')

I would understand males fighting or big ones picking on small ones, but these animals social dynamics make no sense


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 12, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> IS that u? thats hillarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that's my tortoise Murphy, he's a real jerk sometimes ?


----------



## Walnut's_pet (Mar 12, 2021)

I had same question about my RT. Based on past Google research for characteristics between male and female, it looks to be female (based on the stubby tail). Not sure about being aggressive... but mine is about as stubborn as a mule. Move her to clean her plate and she will fight, push and scramble to go right back to where she was. And Walnut has been known to throw tantrums by 'reorganizing' the enclosure if she has not had enough out of the enclosure time


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 12, 2021)

ManAlive85 said:


> This reply didn’t get the credit it deserved ???


But we are used to Chubbs, he is generally pretty funny


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a male Russian and he Is so stinking sweet! He loves to be held and is so social towards people, he is also very curious and loves to go for walks. He is a adopted rescue and around 15-20 years of age. His name is Felix!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 12, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> IS that u? thats hillarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youʻre right! If they were people weʻd have a ton of social issues going on


----------



## Viola B (Mar 12, 2021)

It's nice hearing about everyone's Russian. I have a pretty sweet girl. She is always curious about what I am doing in her enclosure. She'll come over and smell my hand and then crawl up into it.


----------



## Russiantortylady (Mar 13, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> As title says, I've asked this before but people told me he/she was way too small to accurately tell. HE/She has grown a TON since (nearing 0.5KG).And I was hoping it would be different now :
> 
> I *think* it is a male because :
> 
> ...





NeekoBe said:


> As title says, I've asked this before but people told me he/she was way too small to accurately tell. HE/She has grown a TON since (nearing 0.5KG).And I was hoping it would be different now :
> 
> I *think* it is a male because :
> 
> ...


----------



## Russiantortylady (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like a female, flat Plastron, concave would be a male


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 13, 2021)

queen koopa said:


> Omg!


I know ? lololol


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 13, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> Glad to hear its not just mine :')
> 
> It started with just biting my fingers at the end of a lettuce when i was hand feeding (not sure if it's a thing you should do with tortoises, but both me and the tortoise seem to enjoy it so ).
> 
> ...


With a Russian don't assume anything ?


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 13, 2021)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Youʻre right! If they were people weʻd have a ton of social issues going on


Hehehe I guess we're more like torts then we think ?


----------



## Obbie (Mar 14, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop walking around the yard in lingerie


You made my day !! ? ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 15, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Are you sure he isn't looking for pointers or critiques?


Jan you are brutal!


----------



## Jan A (Mar 15, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> With a Russian don't assume anything ?





Snoopy’s mom said:


> Jan you are brutal!


Let's just say it's complicated. Up until 2 months ago, I never knew torts humped anything.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 16, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Let's just say it's complicated. Up until 2 months ago, I never knew torts humped anything.


At least since the darling is female NeekoBe won't get scarred for life ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom (Mar 16, 2021)

Reading some of the stuff on these posts has already scarred me for life.


----------



## Jan A (Mar 16, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> At least since the darling is female NeekoBe won't get scarred for life ?


Actually, Blackdog has the tort that humps his flower pot. Blackdog seems to be a little intimidated by the look on the tort's face. Perhaps a photo would help us understand, Blackdog!


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 17, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Actually, Blackdog has the tort that humps his flower pot. Blackdog seems to be a little intimidated by the look on the tort's face. Perhaps a photo would help us understand, Blackdog!


Well... what scarred me for life was when my little guy (whom I thought was a girl) decided to let it all hang out.? You can't believe what went on after that.?


----------



## JasperFossils (Apr 22, 2021)

NeekoBe said:


> Really?
> 
> That actually makes me really happy but I can't believe I was so wrong
> 
> ...


I have a 17 year old female, she doesn't have such behaviour. She isn't aggressive at all.


----------

